# Need baytrill - small fungus spot on frog



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

female matecheo has a small white/grey spot on her back. she has been wrestling with the other female lately and i think got injured. also think it might be fungus on the frog. the spot is right on the backbone of the frog (were it pops up). regardless i want to treat and i guess i need Baytrill - i dont have any left and i forget how to get it.
i think through Dr. Frye - but i dont have any contact info.... can anyone help.
also is what i discribed sound like a fungus or a injury


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

have some pictures of the frog


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Just to help out a bit...

From what I understand, Baytril is typicaly used as an antibacterial, NOT antifungal. Fungal strains can be harder to treat, hence my own ongoing dilemma. Also, keep in mind that many antibiotics only control bacteria--they don't necessary destroy them. 

Baytril was recommended to me as more of a preventative measure to guard against secondary infection. 

Don't get me wrong-- I don't know Dr. Frye... and he did offer me some decent advice when I emailed him, but that quick bit he did actually write to me also had a massive list of medications that was attached that was "strongly recommended" at a ridiculous price. He also never responded to me when I told him I had found my own supply of silver sulfadiazine...

I'm not big on the idea of an "email vet" charging several hundred dollars for a handful of things that you may never use. On the other hand, you may use it all, but it can be found at a cheaper price.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

really did not pay that much and i will have all the meds i need for future needs. only spent about 100.00 bucks..
he was really helpfull and i should gt everything i need.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

zcasc said:


> Don't get me wrong-- I don't know Dr. Frye... and he did offer me some decent advice when I emailed him, but that quick bit he did actually write to me also had a massive list of medications that was attached that was "strongly recommended" at a ridiculous price. He also never responded to me when I told him I had found my own supply of silver sulfadiazine...
> 
> I'm not big on the idea of an "email vet" charging several hundred dollars for a handful of things that you may never use. On the other hand, you may use it all, but it can be found at a cheaper price.


The med list that you received was his typical form letter that he usually includes. That probably wasn't to say that you needed everything listed, but rather to outline what you should have on hand for various conditions. I've had other, non-specialized vets try to charge me more than Dr. Frye for the same stuff. He usually makes his diagnoses based on fecal readings, phone conversations, and pics, making him more than just an "email vet".


----------



## Jasonwade02 (May 3, 2010)

Granted I am new to dart frogs and don't know too much about them, but that kind of looks like an injury to me. maybe a scrape or something where the skin was rubbed raw?


----------



## sk8erdave (Aug 21, 2009)

i have not yet had to treat any sort of fungal/bacteria infections as of yet in this hobby luckily(knock on wood) but i have also not been in it for a long time like other members but i would imagine that polysporin would help at least a lil until you find something different to treat with if it is not effective
Dave


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

so i got the long list of supplies from Doc Frye - seems tobe helping. the soar is not swallon anylongre and hopping it will go away soon. frog does not even seem like there is a problem..


----------

